
Ask HN: Anyone else find Intercom pings/msgs jarring? - crisopolis
Maybe I&#x27;m sensitive (heh).<p>Sites that use the Intercom application for live chat, engaging, or whatever and don&#x27;t blatantly show some icon. Are as bad as walking into a store and being snuck-up on by a employee. Then asked if you&#x27;ve found everything okay three times or more.<p>Example: I went to this SaaS application&#x27;s site and clicked around then out of left field. Bewp-Beep (intercom noise), I jump when I haven&#x27;t heard it in awhile. Then spammed three messages in a row by automated support&#x2F;engagement tactics.<p>&quot;Any questions let us know?&quot; 
&quot;This John the founder, let me know if you have any questions?&quot;
Click on Pricing. &quot;Hey let us know if you have questions about pricing?&quot;<p>Or... that side slide out chat interface, like why?<p><i>Note: Usually I have intercom blocked but unblocked for something and forgot.</i>
======
macscam
Then turn it off?

